# RDA & WeF



## Kenko (1. September 2013)

Ich biete Rolle der Auferstehung und Werbt einen Freund.
Bei WeF bin ich für alles offen. Server, Fraktion und Rasse kann sich der geworbene aussuchen


----------



## Kenko (7. September 2013)

push


----------



## minimann11 (7. September 2013)

kann man mich einladen oder bin ich noch nicht lange genung inativ

lersch.wow@gmx.de


----------



## Kenko (16. September 2013)

/push


----------



## Kenko (19. September 2013)

/push


----------



## Kenko (13. November 2013)

/push


----------



## Kenko (24. November 2013)

/push


----------



## Kenko (26. November 2013)

/push


----------



## Kenko (28. November 2013)

/push


----------

